# UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?



## johsi (27. Juni 2012)

Wir sind am Überlegen, ob wir bei unserem Schwimmteich eine UVC Lampe z.B. UVC TMC 55 Watt nachrüsten. (bei ca. 50m3 Wasservolumen)

Unsere Pumpe (Oase Auquamax Eco 6000 12Volt) läuft im 12V Betrieb. Die UVC Lampe hat aber 230V. 

Wie habt ihr das Problem 230V am Schwimmteich gelöst? 
Bei einer Fehlfunktion wäre es ja möglich, dass kurzzeitig 230V Spannung im Wasser anliegen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
VG Johannes


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Da ist ein Umwandler zwischen Stecker und Lampe.
Könnt ja eine extra Sicherung einbauen vieleicht ist ja ein Elektiker im Forum.
Aber ich meine eine 6000 er Pumpe ist bei eurer Teichgröße zuwenig Umwelzung.
Was habt ihr für einen Filter ?


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Das Gerät ist außerhalb des Wassers, das Vorschaltgerät ist separat vom Klärer und ist außerhalb des Wassers - was soll da passieren?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Piroska (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Ich habe meine UVC  per Zeitschaltuhr so geschaltet, dass sie nur nachts von 23.00 Uhr bis 03.00 Uhr läuft. Da schwimmt eh niemand. Und für die Wasserqualität reicht es vollkommen aus. Ich habe ca. 90 qbm und eine 105 Watt amalgam UVC. Und meine FI-Schalter werden regelmäßig getestet. 

Grüsse aus Ungarn
Annette


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Hallo johsi,

benutzt du deine UVC das ganze Jahr? Bei den meisten liest man das sie dies nur im Frühjahr brauchen, bis die Pflanzen den Algen die Nährstoffe klauen können.
Was für ein Algenproblem hast du den?
Würde nicht evtl. auch ein Siebfilter vor deinem Pflanzenfilter ausreichen, so das grobschmutz garnicht mehr im System verbleibt und den Algen als Nährstoff dient?

LG René


----------



## johsi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten

@Pater
wir haben den Standardfilter von Naturagart. Der Höhenunterschied von Oberkante Wasserspiegel bis Filtereingang ist ca. 1m. Das Wasser durchströmt den Filter dann drucklos

@Nori
die Leuchtstoffröhre sitzt doch in einem Quarzglas. Wenn das Quarzglas kaputt ist könnte Wasser bis an den Schaltpunkt der Röhre gelangen wo die Spannung anliegt – oder nicht?

@Annette 
das ist eine gute Idee aber da ich nur eine 6000er Pumpe hab, und das Wasser ziemlich „langsam“ umgewälzt wird, komme ich mit 4 Stunden wahrscheinlich nicht hin.

@Rene
ich hab noch keine UVC – es sind nur noch die Schwebalgen welche die Durchsicht bis auf ca. 40-60cm Sichttiefe momentan begrenzen. Ansonsten haben wir keine Algen mehr außer im Frühjahr schwimmen Sediment/Algen (nur im Schwimmbereich) wie Wattebäusche nach oben und werden abgekeschert. Wir haben einen Standardfilter von NG

VG Johannes


----------



## johsi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Hier noch der Link zu unserem Schwimmteich

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25348


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Nein, dann bist du mit dem Wasser erst an der Röhre, die widerum mittels O-Ring zum Anschlußstecker abgedichtet ist.
Außerdem bezweifel ich, daß deswegen im Teich groß was zu spüren wäre - das ist schon ein Unterschied zum Fön in der Badewanne.

Gruß Nori


----------



## johsi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

und wenn der Ring porös ist oder nicht mehr dicht? Dann liegt die Spannung von 230V an bis der FI rausfliegt oder? 

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Haegar (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist es ein "altes" Thema: 230V am/im Teich.
Bei diesen Bedenken würde ich:

einen 2poligen Sicherungsautomaten oder Hauptschalter vor die 230V Geräte installieren(lassen) und diesen bei jedem Benutzen des Schwimmteiches ausschalten, alternativ Stecker ziehen
oder den FI(0,030A) gegen einen mit 0,010A Abschaltstrom austauschen.


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe mit 230V am Schwimmteich?*

Hallo,
der O-Ring ist nicht porös, weil du deine Röhre alle 1-2 Jahre wechselst, das Quarzglas jährlich reinigst und so siehst ob was nicht stimmt oder undicht ist - Ich denk wir sind wieder beim "braunen Höschen" - ich möchte gern den Bungee-Sprung machen aus 200 m Höhe aber ich möchte von Ihnen schriftlich, dass mir nichts passiert....
Hallo No Risk-No Fun - auch in TÜV geprüften Pools sind schon Leute ums Leben gekommen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## SmokinJoe (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo, jetzt möchte ich nochmal das Thema aufgreifen da mich das mit 230 Volt im Wasser gerade beschäftigt. Ich habe einen 60 cbm Koiteich in dem wir im Sommer voraussichtlich auch mal baden werden. Wir haben ein Baby und da möchte man natürlich lieber 100% sicher sein bevor man seine Liebsten in den Teich lässt. 
 Ich möchte eine uvc Lampe installieren da die ersten Algen schon kommen. Nun meine Überlegungen:
Bei einer Durchlauf-uvc (z.B. Oase Bitron gravity 55w) bin ich auf der sicheren Seite was die 230 Volt im Teich angeht? Oder kann da auch unter Umständen der Strom ins Wasser fließen? 

Eine Tauch UVC (z.B. Rota 48 Watt) kann ja unter Umständen schon undicht werden (oben beschrieben) und dann sind die 230 Volt im Wasser? Oder reduziert das Vorschschaltgerät die Spannung?

Die Kosten sprechen ja schon für eine Tauch-UVC, aber in meinen Augen ist eine Tauch UVC immer auch eine Bastelei (Montage in einem KG-Rohr) wo auch immer etwas Unsicherheit durch unsachgemäße Verarbeitung rein kommt. Die Teile waren ja ursprünglich nicht dafür konzipiert zum Beispiel in KG Rohr montiert zu werden. 
Eine Durchlauf-UVC macht einen professionellen Eindruck da man die im Grunde ja nur anflanschen muss.
Dies ist nur der subjektive Eindruck eines absoluten Laien. 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?  Und wo lieg ich falsch in meinen Ansichten? 

Danke schön Mal.

Gruß Tom


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo Tom,

was soll man antworten?  

Zuallererst den obigen 10. Beitrag von Achim beachten, ein FI-Schalter ist absolute Pflicht.
Unbedingt auch das Teichwasser erden, damit so etwas wie bei Mandy nicht passiert.

Und dann, was ist Dir Eure Sicherheit wert?
Entweder Du traust Dir eine insgesamt sichere Bastelei in einer sicheren Umgebung zu oder Du greifst ins Portemonnaie.

Gebastel ist Gebastel und je nach Kenntnisstand und handwerklicher Fähigkeit wird auch gern mal eine Gefahr/Regel vergessen/ausgeblendet.
Daher würde ich in solchen Fällen, gerade wenn ich mich als absoluten Laie einschätzen würde, die professionelle Lösung wählen.
... das ist meine Sichtweise.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Oder Du bastelst und lässt Dir das Ergebnis von einem Elektromeister abnehmen. Geht auch.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2019)

FI/ RCD von mir aus selektiv 10mA Auslösestrom und Erdungsmaßnahmen am/ im Teich/ Filterkeller sind Pflicht.
Das Thema mit dem Einhalten der VDE- Norm bei Elektroinstallationen und geeigneten Betriebsmitteln hatten wir sicher schon.
Sicherer und richtiger ist es den örtlichen Elektroinstallateur zu Rate zu ziehen- Rechnung- Prüfprotokoll-fertig.

Gerne aber auch zu gerne wird von den Verkäufern 12V-  gepumpter Filteranlagen und 230 V- Durchfluß- UVC nebulös darauf hingewiesen, das alles andere gefährlich, unmöglich und rechtswidrig ist. Insbesondere Filterkeller für "Schwerkraftfilter" sollen ja rechtlich nicht haltbar sein....nur komisch wenn dann auch "Bausätze" für 230V- Pumpenkellerchen angeboten werden...

Das Risiko von Undichtigkeiten, Kriechströmen etc. hat man bei jeder Elektroinstallation am Teich.
Egal ob Vorschaltgerät, Trafo, UVC, Pumpe.... deswegen siehe 1.-3.  Zeile.

Die ROTA UVC sind schon ganz gut und sind an der Edelstahl- Verschraubung auch intern "geerdet".
Trotzdem würde ich immer separat dort das Wasser "erden" wo die 230V Geräte betrieben werden.
Die kann man nett und ohne große hydr. Widerstände irgendwo plazieren- bevorzugt im "Klarwasser" hinter dem Filter.

Eine "Durchlauf-UVC" ist nicht sicherer oder unsicherer als eine vernünftig eingebaute getauchte, hat aber ggf. hydr. Nachteile.


----------



## Lion (14. Mai 2019)

hallo,
ich würde prinzipiell die Stromversorgung von einem Teich- bezw. Schwimmteich über
einen Hauptschalter, welcher alle Pole ein oder ausschaltet bevorzugen.
( korrekte Stromverkabelung lt. Gesetzt mit FI ist natürlich selbstverständlich)

Man kann dann, sobald man schwimmen möchte, alle Teile ausschalten, denn nicht nur die
UV-C sondern auch die Teichpumpen stellen eine Gefahr da.

 Lion


----------



## Mushi (14. Mai 2019)

Wenn ein Stromkabel (230V) ins Wasser führt, ist es nichts mit Baden. Das betrifft insbesondere 230V UVCs und getauchte Pumpen. Vorübergehend könnte man die Verbraucher ausstrecken.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2019)

Es kommt darauf an, wo das Wasser sich befindet.
Eine "Tauch-UVC" kann man auch per Adapter so einbauen, daß das Kabel im trockenen ist.

Vermutlich.... ist keine Schwimmhalle, -Bad, Pool mehr zu gebrauchen. Wir werden alle sterben.

ES gab da schoneinmal eine Diskussion.
Unter Einhaltung der geltenden Vorschriften kann einiges möglich und sicher sein.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/elektrik-strom-am-teich-diskussion.47807/


----------



## breidi (14. Mai 2019)

ich verstehe immer die ganze Diskussion nicht - oben hat es ja einer schon richtig geschrieben.

230Volt haben nach VDE nichts im Schwimmteich zu suchen - auf Landstraßen gilt max. Tempo 100. Ich kann auch mit 200 fahren und es geht ein Leben lang gut. Ich kann aber auch einmal jemanden oder mich selbst dabei in Gefahr bringen. Dann mit der Anzahl der Airbags oder der Sicherheit der Fahrgastzelle zu argumentieren - adaptiv mit Hauptschalter, etc ist doch alles nur Selbstberuhigung. 
Wenn was passiert war jedem der hier liest und schreibt ebenso klar, dass er etwas falsch gemacht hat wie wenn ich bei Tempo 130 den Fahrradfahrer auf der Landstraße ummähe...

In diesem Sinne muss jeder selbst bewerten wie er es umsetzt.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2019)

Nehmen wir an, der Elektriker installiert dir die Anlage. Zum Baden schaltest du aber nicht aus.
Wer ist Schuld?
A ist raus, der Kunde bleibt das schwache Glied in der Kette.

Befindet sich der Strom ausschließlich in einem separaten Gebäude bzw. Filterkeller, wo alles geerdet ist, kann dir im Teich nichts passieren.
Gegenstromanlagen haben in etwa diesen Aufbau. Da steht die Pumpe direkt an der Poolwand.


----------



## SmokinJoe (17. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antworten 
Ich lasse jetzt den Elektriker kommen damit er mir das gescheit installiert. Und ein Auschalter fürs Schwimmen kommt auch hin. Wahrscheinlich wird's dann doch eine Tauch UVC. Wenn noch jemand eine gute günstigere Alternative zu der von Rota hat, dann her damit. Bin für alle Vorschläge dankbar.


----------

